# Can PotBelly Pigs eat Wheat Hay?



## farmgirl68 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 2 Potbelly pigs one will be 2 V-Day, the other is 5 months old.  Can they eat Wheat Hay?

Thanks


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2011)

My potbellies refuse to eat hay at all.  When given hay they simply bury themselves in in and turn it to bedding.

They can eat wheat...so I don't see why they couldn't eat wheat hay since it is just the wheat stalks.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 6, 2011)

They can "chew on" any kind of hay, but it is not suitable for them to live on like cattle or horses.  Pigs need more nutrient dense feeds.  You should do some research on diets for pigs.


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2011)

PBP do eat grasses (mine love crabgrass!)...so a green hay is not entirely out of the question.

But...it cannot be expected to be the majority of their diet.


----------

